# nerf gun flashlight/laser mod



## musicmagic (Feb 3, 2013)

after rediscovering my nerf gun collection, I went about modifying them.

a day later, I was browsing youtube for other modification ideas, when I came across a maverick with a custom laser sight in the body. The person was powering the laser with a 3 AA battery holder. Me being the flashaholic I am, I immediately thought about adding a flashlight below the laser, and adding lithium ion batteries.

Now my question is, does anyone know of any good ideas of how to put a flashlight head and heatsink in a tiny plastic casing? I was thinking of the possibility of having the driver board in the handle for space reasons, along with the batteries and charger, with maybe a simple OP reflector on the led, with 3 modes: low, hi, and strobe. I was thinking about sparkfun or adafruits usb charging board along with a li-po battery pack to save even more space.

musings/brain droppings welcome.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Solescud beat you to it. He showed me his weapon light nerf gun at Photon Fest 18 IIRC.


----------



## musicmagic (Feb 3, 2013)

I was thinking of more of a internal light,although an external one has the option of being taken off and used on its own...


----------



## 1313 (Feb 3, 2013)

I wanted to do that before, i was gonna replace the "laser" on a night finder with a spare P60 head / lamp, and wire it up like the stock laser.


----------



## Everett (Feb 3, 2013)

I put some lighting in mine, maybe not quite what you were thinking though: http://tterev3.blogspot.com/2012/08/hyperblaster-modified-nerf-vigilon.html


----------



## musicmagic (Feb 3, 2013)

that is awesome!!! It almost looks like a movie prop!


----------



## Cataract (Feb 4, 2013)

Everett: That's almost scary! 

OP: Depending on how bright of a light you want to use, you might want to consider keeping most of the head out of the plastic for heat management issues. My personal solution was to install a picatinny rail, but I figured I'd also need some counter-weights to re-balance the poor thing so I just went for electric tape.


----------



## musicmagic (Feb 4, 2013)

After I slept on the idea, I thought I could cannibalize an ITP A3 Eos head and wire a switch near the trigger with a battery pack in the handle. It would be relatively well heatsinked, to a point. And it comes out to around 200 Lumens on high with a lithium ion battery, so a 3.7 volt Li-ion battery pack would actually give it more juice then a AAA.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 4, 2013)

You can always integrate a light into a nerf gun. Small AAA lights can almost fit into dart holders.



Integrated lights are a nice luxury but it is just easier to mount them like the rest of the firearm industry.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 4, 2013)

musicmagic said:


> After I slept on the idea, I thought I could cannibalize an ITP A3 Eos head and wire a switch near the trigger with a battery pack in the handle. It would be relatively well heatsinked, to a point. And it comes out to around 200 Lumens on high with a lithium ion battery, so a 3.7 volt Li-ion battery pack would actually give it more juice then a AAA.




Take a look at the new Elite Firestrike or the old Nitefinder. They have LEDs in them and are powered by 2xAA in the grip.



If you want accent lighting, like a video game, then check this guy out.

http://www.nerfmodsreviews.com/2013/01/the-stryfly-coop772s-modified-stryfe.html


----------



## Cataract (Feb 4, 2013)

Solscud007 said:


> You can always integrate a light into a nerf gun. Small AAA lights can almost fit into dart holders.
> 
> 
> 
> Integrated lights are a nice luxury but it is just easier to mount them like the rest of the firearm industry.




Is that a Nerf gun or a flashlight mantle? 





Solscud007 said:


> Take a look at the new Elite Firestrike or the old Nitefinder. They have LEDs in them and are powered by 2xAA in the grip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Nitefinders have a 5mm red led with a lens to make it look like a laser sight. It can easily be modded by removing the lens and replacing the LED, but you get direct drive on 2X AA, unless you were to insert a regulator board.

Those are wicked, but definitely give you position away at night!


----------



## musicmagic (Feb 4, 2013)

you could always use lithium ion batteries, and no, they would most certainly not be for stealth use.

ops out of spider hole: "muahahahaha"
(blast to the face with a strobe and a few rounds and then ducking back in)

the P60 head idea sounds awesome... Red laser, red flashlight... I am starting to really like this idea!


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cataract said:


> Is that a Nerf gun or a flashlight mantle?
> The Nitefinders have a 5mm red led with a lens to make it look like a laser sight. It can easily be modded by removing the lens and replacing the LED, but you get direct drive on 2X AA, unless you were to insert a regulator board.
> Those are wicked, but definitely give you position away at night!



Why can't it be both? haha

if you look at the video I posted, I replaced the LED setup with a laser. There is a chinese knockoff that put a laser in the Nitefinder bootleg. I harvested those components and put them inside my Nitefinder.

Here is my latest masterpiece. The Nerf Elite Masterkey.


----------



## musicmagic (Feb 4, 2013)

Lovin the "suppressor" that you added...


----------

